# Грыжа диска L4-L5 10,0 мм, две протрузии дисков L3-L4, L5-S1



## Maryam0997 (22 Июн 2020)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи и пользователи данного форума.

В апреле 2020 года через несколько дней  после тренировок с гантелями 2 кг почувствовала боль в копчике. Сначала не обратила на это внимание. Через неделю появилась резкая простреливающая боль в области крестца слева, болела левая нога, при определенных движениях появлялась боль во всей пояснице. Обратилась к неврологу, так как подозревала защемление нерва. На приеме невролог подтвердил мое предположение, сказал, что причина тому возможно грыжа и направил на МРТ. Следует отметить, что хоть и боль была сильная, но во время осмотра и пальпации дополнительных болевых ощущений не возникало, рефлексы также сохранены. В тот же день я поехала на МРТ и получила следующий диагноз: признаки распространенного межпозвонкового остеохондроза 1-2 степени. Левосторонний сколиоз 1 степени. Протрузии дисков L3-4, L5- S1, грыжа диска L4-5.

Невролог, прочитав заключение, сказала, что грыжа большая и необходима консультация нейрохирурга, при этом смотреть диск со снимками она даже не стала.

Лечение мне было прописано следующее: никотиновая кислота в уколах  10 дней, дузофарм 1 месяц, сирдалуд 10-14 дней, артоксан в уколах  6 дней, мильгамма 10 дней в уколах, мазь диклофенак чередовать с меновазином, ну и использовать аппликатор Кузнецова (Ляпко).

Нейрохирург посмотрев снимки сказал, что не все так страшно, операция пока не требуется, продолжить лечение в условиях стационара , также возможно, что грыжа уменьшится. После этого я направилась в районную поликлинику по месту жительства узнавать о дневном стационаре, поскольку находиться там круглосуточно у меня не было возможности. Дневного стационара, к сожалению, не оказалось. Физиопроцедуры также не проводили.

Лечилась я дома. Делала ЛФК + вис на турнике. Пройдя назначенное лечение, каких-либо существенных улучшений не было, боль лишь немного притупилась. Поэтому я новь пошла к неврологу в районную больницу. Мне было прописано следующее лечение: афлутоп уколы 10 дней, нейробион 1 месяц, продолжить прием сирдалуда, аэртал при сильных болях и все тот же аппликатор.

При лечении периодически было то улучшение, то ухудшение, но полностью боль не отступала. После 7 укола мне стало немного лучше, я решила попробовать аппликатор Ляпко. Пролежала  на нем около 25 минут, после чего  не смогла разогнуться. Сильнейшая боль по всей ноге, невозможно было даже встать. С этого момента все по новой.

Лечение я прошла, первые несколько дней чувствовала себя нормально, затем опять боли. Начала больше ходить пешком, что называется расхаживаться. При ходьбе болей практически не ощущала, лишь небольшую тяжесть в пояснице, относительно все пришло в норму.

И вот опять, утром потянувшись на кровати меня «прострелило», и после этого все та же боль в ноге и ягодице, что и имею на сегодняшний день. Болей в пояснице практически нет. Изучив кучу форумов, появились мысли, что вдруг это не грыжа дает такие боли, ведь по результатам МРТ нервные корешки грыжа не защемляет.

Снова обратилась к неврологу. При пальпации болезненность в левой ягодице. Невролог утвердительно сказал, что боль дает именно грыжа, защемляет седалищный нерв. На мои вопросы про уменьшение грыжи заявила, что это невозможно. На сегодняшний день мне назначено следующее лечение: целебрекс 2 нед., сирдалуд 1 нед., амитриптилин.

Уважаемые врачи, имеются следующие вопросы:


Какие перспективны консервативного лечения в моем случае?
Могут ли быть боли вызваны другими факторами?
Действительно ли возможно уменьшение грыжи, и что для этого необходимо делать?
Насколько правильно назначено лечение? смущает амитриптилин
Как добиться стойкой ремиссии?
Хотелось бы отметить, что грыжа с латерализацией вправо, а боли всегда были с левой стороны.


----------



## La murr (22 Июн 2020)

@Maryam0997, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2020)

Какие перспективны консервативного лечения в моем случае?
Как у всех, положительные


Могут ли быть боли вызваны другими факторами?
Могут и обычно это суставы позвоночника и мышцы


Действительно ли возможно уменьшение грыжи, и что для этого необходимо делать?
Возможно. Расскажем. Понять бы сперва от чего болит.


Насколько правильно назначено лечение? смущает амитриптилин
Не смущаем, при любой боли хорошо, а при хронический тем более


Как добиться стойкой ремиссии?
Можно, условно, выделить три основных направления лечения:
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока.
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры.
3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания.*

Хотелось бы отметить, что грыжа с латерализацией вправо, а боли всегда были с левой стороны.
Снимки на диске покажите. Поставьте здесь для скачивания.
Обычный рентген делали?
Подвижность в суставах тазобедренных проверяли?


----------



## Maryam0997 (22 Июн 2020)

Спасибо за ответ, в ближайшее время постараюсь разместить для скачивания. Рентген не делала, подвижность в суставах не проверяла.

https://yadi.sk/d/XOKGBXjOOjnR8g ссылка на диск


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2020)

Есть от чего болеть и слева.


----------



## Maryam0997 (23 Июн 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, можете объяснить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2020)

Есть признаки раздражения корешка и слева, очевидно что боль может формироваться на этом уровне.
Второй уровень - ягодичная область. Почитайте про синдром грушевидной мышцы.
Возможно и скорее всего, они вместе и формируют болевой синдром.


----------



## Maryam0997 (23 Июн 2020)

Корешок раздражает грыжа? Читала про данный синдром, скажите, пожалуйста, что с этим делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2020)

Лечить.
Для корешка - лекарства, физиотерапия, массаж, мануальная терапии (для перераспределения нагрузки)
Для мышцы в первую очередь Лфк, Массаж, мануальная терапия (ПИР), физиотерапия, блокада


Можем дать наше лфк (письмо на sfp05@mail.ru)


----------



## Maryam0997 (23 Июн 2020)

ЛФК ваше выполняю (для подострого периода)
Какие конкретно лекарства и физиопроцедуры необходимы?можно обойтись без блокады?
Получается грыжа раздражает корешок, но не ущемляет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2020)

Maryam0997 написал(а):


> ЛФК ваше выполняю (для подострого периода)
> Какие конкретно лекарства и физиопроцедуры необходимы?можно обойтись без блокады?
> Получается грыжа раздражает корешок, но не ущемляет?


Как будет не больно. переходим к периоду ремиссии.
+ЛФК для грушевидной
В медикаментозный стандарт входит: НПВП (лучше ЦОГ2-Немесил, Целебрекс) и Миорелаксант (Мидокалм, Сирдалуд). Какие препараты лучше, решает лечащий врач.
С блокадой лучше
Ущемление- это боль, онемение, слабость.


----------



## Maryam0997 (23 Июн 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как будет не больно. переходим к периоду ремиссии.
> +ЛФК для грушевидной
> В медикаментозный стандарт входит: НПВП (лучше ЦОГ2-Немесил, Целебрекс) и Миорелаксант (Мидокалм, Сирдалуд). Какие препараты лучше, решает лечащий врач.
> С блокадой лучше
> Ущемление- это боль, онемение, слабость.


Большое спасибо за ответ


----------

